# [SOLVED] motherboard power switch connection



## ammoroth (Oct 27, 2011)

I had a slim case box and switched everything over to a normal box. Everything hooked up fine except the front panel cables. In my old box it was all in one connector. The new one had everything separate and I don't know what goes where and it won't power up. I don't know my mb type, nor can I find the manual. I'm typing from my phone right now so I don't know how much other info I can get.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: motherboard power switch connection*

If have the make and model of your old computer or motherboard and your new case someone can look up a front-panel connector pinout for you.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: motherboard power switch connection*

What make/model PC is the motherboard coming from?


----------



## ammoroth (Oct 27, 2011)

The only thing I can see on the board that looks like a make/model is: ctc-4gdtce131175 but other then that I don't know. If I hooked them up wrong would that screw up the board?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: motherboard power switch connection*

What was the make and model of the computer you disassembled? If you can't find or remember it we might be able to help you if you took a picture of the front-panel header and/or old connector or even drew a picture of it noting the pin positions.


----------



## ammoroth (Oct 27, 2011)

Old model was gateway sx2311. I have a pic of old connector, new connector, and the pins the old connector came from. 





























Pins are bottom right corner


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: motherboard power switch connection*

Try this pinout. 

Gateway Support - Q - Front Panel Connector

If you can trace the power switch and reset switch wires from the old motherboard to the connector it will aid you in determining if this is the proper pinout.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: motherboard power switch connection*

This is the most common layout.


----------



## ammoroth (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: motherboard power switch connection*

I tried that pinout diagram and it didnt turn on. Im worried that ive ruined it when i had hooked it up wrong.

Based on my best guess the old connector looks like pin 1 and 3 are the power led and the power switch and reset switch are some combination of 2-4 and 6-8 and that's all the wires.

I tried those combos and it didnt work either.


----------



## sealey booth (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: motherboard power switch connection*

Very easy solution to this, using only the Pw switch connector check every possible combination of pins, theres only like 15 so max it takes you 2 minutes and you will garunteed find it, then do the same for the reset. Everytime you get a cord right it will eliminate 4 possible connections for the others, so this doesnt take that long.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: motherboard power switch connection*

There is only one 2 x 7 pinout listed at gateway support. Did you note that the pinout picture that I posted and your picture were upside-down from each other (orient them via the missing pin)? The Gateway 2 x 7 pinout is exactly the same as Tyree's picture with the exception of four pins that are not used. Once again, orient yourself via the "missing" pin -- it is directly across from pin 9.

If this is not the correct pinout then, like i said, use your old case to find where the wires go. Take off the front plastic bezel and trace the colored wires to your old connector, noting the position of the "missing" pin -- this will quickly show you where to place the new case's connectors on your front-panel header.


----------



## ammoroth (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: motherboard power switch connection*

so i woke up this morning and saw the pin outs you guys put up here, and made extra efforts to make sure i had all the colors lined up right. no go.

so i get home from work, take your advice and completely remove the old wires. i hadnt removed them completely before because i always get nervous that im going to break the case or something, but now i didnt care. i checked the old wires, found out exactly what they did, and tried connecting the new ones that way. and it worked!

so i come here to post my thank you's, and see the color coded pinout diagram, and it the same as i just connected now! so i dont know if i was just more then half asleep this morning and couldnt handle colors and focusing my eyes on the little pins, but everything is working.

thank you all very much for your help.


----------

